# Fawn GY1008



## sandra.warner (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, hope some-one out there can help us. Seems ironic that I have managed to post today as it is exactly 104 years ago today that Charles Smith was washed overboard from the Fawn GY1008. There was a board of Trade Inquiry on 10 Feb 1908..does any-one know if it is possible to obtain a copy? Am trying to find out Charles' date of birth..death certificate states 52yrs..although marriage certificate gives age in 1879 as 26yrs. He married Ann Inward whose father was Robert Inward, also a fisherman. Would also like to know more about The Fawn. Family stories say Charles was ship wrecked earlier and survived. The only fact we are certain of is that his father was named William and was a boilermaker. It is possible that Charles was born in Greenwich.Have been to archives in Grimsby but with a surname like Smith it is tricky to say the least!


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sandra,

You will find details of the Fawn here. I hope this is of interest.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?65573

Regards.

Graham


----------



## sandra.warner (Jan 12, 2012)

Graham,
Thankyou very much for the link, very interesting.
Regards
Sandra


----------

